# Pathfinder OBD code reader



## parvs (Dec 3, 2004)

Does anyone know or have used the OBD (on board code) reader for a computer. Also if that one also reads the manufacturer's proprietary codes as well, not just the generic codes.

I am very much interested in one, but do not have much information which computer code reader will do all that. I found several on the internet, either they were too expensive or do have the capability to do it. Some I come across seem to do the job, but there is not much information for them.

I like to know if anyone has used one or have information on it.

Thanks,

ps


----------

